# [risolto] ricompilazione termonuc. globale dopo upgrade gcc

## GabrieleB

ciao,

sono passato da gcc 3.4.6 a gcc 4.1.2 seguendo la guida.

Gli ultimi 2 step sono la ricompilazione termonucleare globale di system e di world. L'ho accettato di buon grado e ho dato il fatidico emerge -ev world. Ora pero' vedo che mi sta emergendo anche openoffice-bin ... Perche' devo riemergere un binario dopo aver semplicemente aggiornato il compilatore ??

----------

## Deus Ex

Perchè l'opzione -e (alias --emptytree) di emerge, fa ricopilare ad emerge il sistema come se il tree fosse vuoto. E' quindi ovvio che tiri su pacchetti anche di precompilati.

----------

## GabrieleB

ouch ... esiste qualche flag piu' furbo da usarsi al posto di -e in questo caso ?

----------

## randomaze

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ouch ... esiste qualche flag piu' furbo da usarsi al posto di -e in questo caso ?

 

Ch'io sappia no.

Tuttavia nota che emergere openoffice-bin (e altri -bin già presenti in distfiles) sonsiste nel solo tempo di decompressione/calcolo checksum/rimozione vecchia versione. Una decina di minuti al massimo. Ora, considerando che l'<<emerge -e>> é un operazione che dura qualche decina di ore, non vedo il dramma nel perdere una decina di minuti...

----------

## GabrieleB

la mia preoccupazione era che il -e non fosse "il flag piu' furbo", e prova ne era che addirittura prendeva in considerazione i binari.

OK, sono a 71 di 239 pacchetti. Ho tutto il tempo di mettere [risolto] nel titolo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ouch ... esiste qualche flag piu' furbo da usarsi al posto di -e in questo caso ?

 

Certo che esiste

```
# emerge -1 <lista_di_tutti_i_pacchetti_installati_dalla_quale_hai_tolto_i_-bin_e_altri_che_non_compilano_come_ad_es_le_man_pages>

```

Considerando che come dice randomaze si tratta di pochi minuti a fronte di molte ore penso che puoi soprassedere...

Più che altro ti consiglio di guardarti il thread che parla di ewo, nel caso non lo avessi già fatto. E' utilissimo in questi casi.

Byez

----------

## GabrieleB

ewo l'ho visto. Non credo faccia al caso mio, visto che mi pare di capire che eviti casini se emerge si interrompe.

PS: emerge effettivamente si e' interrotto (java che richiede il download a mano), ma e' ripartito alla grande con un emerge --resume.

----------

## mrfree

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ewo l'ho visto. Non credo faccia al caso mio, visto che mi pare di capire che eviti casini se emerge si interrompe.

 

Credo che ewo possa aiutarti anche in questo caso  :Wink: 

Popola il file ~/.ewo/package.skip aggiungendo i pacchetti binari che non intendi ri-emergere ed il gioco è fatto.

----------

